# Photos of new 7 inch Fire HD



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://bgr.com/2013/09/11/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2-pictures-exclusive/

Here you go....in all honesty they aren't too exciting, but seeing them is encouraging. Supposedly the 7 inch model may come fairly soon, while the 8.9 inch isn't likely to hit the streets till November.


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, although I agree the pictures don't do much for me. I'm anxious for the official announcement, I need to get a tablet


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Does the 7" have a rear facing camera?  They mentioned one for the 8.9".  For using while traveling, I would prefer the 7" but would want one with a camera.  For home I love my 8.9".  I could justify buying a 7" for that added purpose but would have to give more thought to another 8.9".  The specs look great on these.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

One good thing, if these are actually pictures of the new HD, the charging port seems to be on an end rather than the side, so we'll be able to charge it while it's mounted in a keyboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: cameras. . . .from previous reports, it seems there will be at least one model with both a front and rear camera. But I don't remember if one of the smaller sized ones has that feature. I have a feeling it was. If I can find that article that spilled some beans, I'll link it here. (Though we don't really know if they're the right beans that were spilled.  )

eta: here are a couple of links

http://bgr.com/2013/07/09/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2013-exclusive/
http://bgr.com/2013/07/30/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-2-specs-exclusive/

Again. . . no way of really knowing if what's reported here is accurate. . . . . .


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

It looks thick an  boxy. Not visually appealing in the least.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B. Justin Shier (Apr 1, 2011)

> The updated 8.9-inch model is said to feature nearly identical specs beneath its 2,560 x 1,600-pixel high-definition display, and it also includes an 8-megapixel rear camera.


Wow. That would give it 339.2 pixels per inch. For comparison, the current 9.7-inch iPad has a PPI of 264.

B.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> re: cameras. . . .from previous reports, it seems there will be at least one model with both a front and rear camera. But I don't remember if one of the smaller sized ones has that feature. I have a feeling it was. If I can find that article that spilled some beans, I'll link it here. (Though we don't really know if they're the right beans that were spilled.  )
> 
> eta: here are a couple of links
> 
> ...


It is looking like only the 8.9 will have the rear camera based on these.  Maybe they have some surprises when they do the actual announcement. When they came out with the HDs I was sticking with the 7" and had no interest in the 8.9 but that didn't last long. Hopefully we'll know soon.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

Prettttttty.


----------

